# Surgery countdown



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pre-ops done today, 6 days to total thyroidecomy, 5/25!

Can't wait till it's over.............


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good luck, rkh3! Please let us know how it goes--this is something that may be in my future so I'm curious to know how you do with it.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You will feel so much better! Sending you good positive thoughts. Remember to ICE ICE ICE that neck to help with the swelling and help with your healing. Be kind to yourself and don't expect to feel better overnight. Everything with thyroid disease takes time.

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Use these last few days to get some comfy clothes, drinks, ice and anything else that will help you recuperate. I thought I was going to watch movies and read books but I had no attention span...so I just kind of vegged out. Be kind to yourself and rest. You will feel much better in time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Pre-ops done today, 6 days to total thyroidecomy, 5/25!
> 
> Can't wait till it's over.............


Nor can we! You will be and currently are in our thoughts and prayers for all good things.

Thank you for the "reminder" as it has seemed like a long wait!


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery and to quickly balance your meds.

My endo is recommending RAI ablation, but after researching, it seems surgery will just be so much easier on me (no waiting for RAI to take affect and I can be on the meds within days since it don't have any suspicious nodules). I'm hoping I can get surgery.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks folks, I am looking forward to having this journey over. Feel like I can count the days that I have felt well in the last two years.


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

webster2 said:


> Use these last few days to get some comfy clothes, drinks, ice and anything else that will help you recuperate. I thought I was going to watch movies and read books but I had no attention span...so I just kind of vegged out. Be kind to yourself and rest. You will feel much better in time.


So TRUE! I had all these plans to get an ipad so i could play games in bed and watch tv and I even got cable with DVR in my room before hand... couldn't have cared at all about what was on TV. wound up sleeping most of the time. even without the pain meds.

But sleep is good! It's the best time for your body to heal, so my best recommendation to anyone would be listen to your body... If you're tired and don't feel like watching TV, let your body get rest and recuperate! I felt good enough most days after the surgery to get up and do things around the house, even run some errands (someone else driving)... but I got tired really quickly so definitely wound up sleeping a LOT those first few days...

good luck to you rkh3 - please let us know how it goes!!! we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have they mentioned when they will begin your replacement? I think it's a good idea to have the replacement prescription on hand after the surgery.

I felt nailed to the floor day 3 and began my replacement then -


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Endo said they will start replacement meds the day after surgery. My endo, a mid thirties woman, is sharp, have a lot of confidence in her.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Best wishes for a very successful surgery and a quick recovery...as others have mentioned, give yourself plenty of rest and care.


----------



## bairfrey (May 4, 2012)

Rkh3.. My surgery is may25th as well. I will be thinking about you. I hope everything goes smooth for the both of us. Several people have said they puke after surgery.. I hope I don't not. I am nervous about that. I can't wait till its all over. Let me know how things go for you. :hugs:


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been told some people have a reaction to the anesthesia drugs and vomit. This is my 10th surgery, 6 with general anesthesia, it never happened to me. Have you had general anesthesia before?

Good luck to you too!


----------



## bairfrey (May 4, 2012)

rkh3.. I have had 2 surgies, but they have never last more then 30 minutes. I have never had an issue with anesthesia. Hopefully I won't start now. I hope things start going your way and you feel better. Good luck!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Surgery was yesterday morning, still in hospital and fairly comfortable with Percocet. Thyroid was much larger than be thought it would be so rather than 2 hours it was 3.5. Will be going home in a few hours.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad you are comfortable. I think it is kind of common that the surgery is a little longer than expected. Rest well at home!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Surgery was yesterday morning, still in hospital and fairly comfortable with Percocet. Thyroid was much larger than be thought it would be so rather than 2 hours it was 3.5. Will be going home in a few hours.


Well bless your heart! We all have been clammering to hear from you and I sure hope your home recovery is good.

Follow instructions, rest and pamper yourself to the max!

Thank you for letting us know how you are!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just heard that the main reason surgery took so long was that one of the vocal cord nerves was wrapped around the thyroid and had to be separated. 
Voice is very raspy but getting better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Just heard that the main reason surgery took so long was that one of the vocal cord nerves was wrapped around the thyroid and had to be removed.
> Voice is very raspy but getting better.


Good grief; you poor dear! This was a difficult surgery. No wonder it bothered you so much prior!

Heal well; take great care! You will be doing wonderfully in just a few months.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Oh goodness, I am glad they took extra time for that! yikes.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Take care! It's amazing how often people go in for surgery and find out that it was much messier in there than initially thought!


----------



## bairfrey (May 4, 2012)

Rkh3, glad to hear you are Doing good. Hopefully you are resting at home now. Take it easy! Good luck with the rest of your recovery!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

How did your procedure go? How r you feeling?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Met with the surgeon today for a follow up. The few aches and pains as well as a weak voice are normal, healing is progressing better than expected and no cancer was found. Was wondering about cancer since they biopsy tissue afterwards but figured I would have heard by now if it was found.
Going for blood draw next week for free T3, T4 & TSH, feeling kind of sluggish now, might have to increase the Synthroid.


----------

